# Track Day Car - Removing Secondary Air System



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm slowing converting my former daily ride ('08 2.5L) into a Track Day vehicle.

The secondary air system has been slowing dying for a couple years. It sounds like a 747 taking off! I'm considering removing it entirely.

I need advice (a thread?) regarding the removal and also wondering if there are any performance benefits to removing it?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

I hate to say this but do a search. There are a couple of threads that explain it. I can tell you it will not give you ANY performance increase. It will just clean the bay up.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Clean Bay*

Thanks. I think that a cleaned-up bay might make it 100% worth doing. 

I've searched and found nothing yet that provides steps or details for deleting on a 2.5L 

Matthew


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Moon5 said:


> Thanks. I think that a cleaned-up bay might make it 100% worth doing.
> 
> I've searched and found nothing yet that provides steps or details for deleting on a 2.5L
> 
> Matthew


It is not word for word or step for step. A few 2.5 turbo guys have done it including me. The way i did it i just took everything out got my sai block off plates from IE and did my fuses on my connectors. Not much to it. In the search you will have to read. Info is there.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5415469-SAI-delete


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

*OK*

OK, so I read through that thread, thanks.

Sorry for this last stupid question, but I'm wanting to confirm that I'll need two of IE's small plates for the two connections at the back of the engine (one at solenoid valve and one at other end of connecting pipe) and also need one of IE's "Vacuum Pump" plates for pump location?

Matthew


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Moon5 said:


> OK, so I read through that thread, thanks.
> 
> Sorry for this last stupid question, but I'm wanting to confirm that I'll need two of IE's small plates for the two connections at the back of the engine (one at solenoid valve and one at other end of connecting pipe) and also need one of IE's "Vacuum Pump" plates for pump location?
> 
> Matthew


Vacuum pump is separate. 

Sai only needs the plates and the fuse done. Of course removing all the items. 
Each 2.5 is different. My 2.5 only needed 1 of the 2 plates. Some need both.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

*My Setup*

OK, tell me if my head is on backwards. 

Here's an image of my exact setup .....









My thinking is the SAI pump simply pushes fresh air from the intake system to the SAI solenoid (Part #4 in image) and then into the exhaust manifold, and that the IE block off plates would be placed over those fresh air connection points on the exhaust manifold.

But, what about the SAI pump (I wrongly called it the vacuum pump in the last post)? I'm thinking it should be removed too, and you'd then need to blockoff that opening?


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Moon5 said:


> OK, tell me if my head is on backwards.
> 
> Here's an image of my exact setup .....
> 
> ...


That is a bracket you see. There is no block off plate. Only plates you need are the two block off plates behind the head.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

The x you delete












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

*Settles It*

Well, that pretty much says it all.

But, got to ask, is there not a problem leaving an opening where the SAI pump mounts? I figure that should be covered too.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Moon5 said:


> Well, that pretty much says it all.
> 
> But, got to ask, is there not a problem leaving an opening where the SAI pump mounts? I figure that should be covered too.


What opening are you talking about? There is no opening but the one in the back of the head.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

I was thinking there was an opening that receives the motor of the SAI pump, but maybe it's just an closed recess.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

OK, I see it now. The SAI pump/motor is mounted on a bracket. Nothing more. No opening or recess.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

How did you reach those block off holes? I'm quite handy, but figure you must reach from the bottom? Otherwise you'd be working blind.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

I used a mirror. Or you could feel for them. Not to bad.


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

Dude, I was not expecting that answer. A mirror. Well, if you were able to do it, maybe I can too. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Really? Dude this stays in my tool box. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

*resistors?*

Did you use resistors to avoid codes, or just use VAGCOM. 
I remember seeing one thread with a post saying they used both.


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Moon5 said:


> Did you use resistors to avoid codes, or just use VAGCOM.
> I remember seeing one thread with a post saying they used both.


Resistors and software


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Removing the front pump + bracket saves so much space! My early '08 only required one block-off plate on driver's side. Easiest done from under the car. A mirror helps but I remember just probing around with a finger. :thumbup:

Do you need to pass emissions? If so, it's a little more complicated.


----------



## Sean mk6 (Dec 11, 2015)

I more curious how the 2.5L is on track. I plan on doing this as well (turning my daily to a track car) in the near future but wonder if the 2.5 is a good platform for a track car? 

I'm sure you've tracked the car already, had any issues? Any recommendation on upgrades to do before tracking the car? 

I have done a good amount of auto cross but I plan on doing more track days this summer than auto cross events.

What tracks to you normally go to?


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

Depends. Suspension is a must. Make sure you have a good set up. Sway bar upgraded made a huge difference. Control arms, bushings, brake up grade, list goes on. Engine wise i would do SRI, vac delete, sai delete, tune for 93, CAI. I am at work but I'm sure there is a thread that has some decent info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm going to repeat what KillBox suggested ..... brakes and suspension. You can always play with the engine, of course. but upgrading these components really makes it a "track" car. 

I first up-sized my wheels/rims to 17" from the stock 16", so I could install a larger (stock) R32 brake setup all around. I had no idea who much advantage this provides entering corners. I can definitely brake later and am secure knowing there's plenty of stopping power there. 

The upgraded suspension is very "unforgiving" and sometimes punishing when driven in the city, but has changed the entire handling profile of the vehicle and it responds so much better to rigorous commands. FYI, I intentionally avoided a front sway bar and only put a bar in the rear. I would suggest trying that first, before committing to a front sway bar.


----------



## symbiot (Oct 21, 2007)

Inline resistor for delete: 330 ohms - 10Watts


----------



## KillBoxR32 (Jun 14, 2010)

symbiot said:


> Inline resistor for delete: 330 ohms - 10Watts


Dang 10 watts? I didnt use one that big. That thing is huge.


----------

